# Proble de connexion à iMessage et face time



## Lejeunecharline (14 Juin 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai eu mon iPod touch 4g il y a quelque jour mais impossible de me connecter sur iMessage et FaceTime alors que j'ai bien fait la vérification de mon identifiant Apple etc.. Et que la connexion internet est très bonne, l'Ipod m'affiche ce message :"Connexion impossible. Veuillez vérifier votre connexion" vous pouvez m'aidez? .  Merci d'avance.


----------



## Ipod-tow (24 Juin 2012)

Peut-tu aller sur safari ?? 
il doit y avoir une question de port a ouvrir pour que le facetime fonctionne
Apres, c'est étonnant que imessage ne fonctionne pas.


----------



## Itouch32 (2 Juillet 2012)

J'ai le meme probleme poutant j'arrive tres bien a aller sur safari. Chez Mail ne marche pas non plus j'ai beau me connecter avec toute les adresses rien n'y fait!


----------

